# Bourbon And Coke Flavoured Alco Pop



## keezawitch (23/1/12)

<_< Has anyone made bourbon and coke flavoured alco pop, if so how did you do it please


----------



## DUANNE (23/1/12)

keezawitch said:


> <_< Has anyone made bourbon and coke flavoured alco pop, if so how did you do it please




start with a bottle of bourbon and a bottle of coke. in a glass mix to youre desired strentgh then drink and enjoy!


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> start with a bottle of bourbon and a bottle of coke. in a glass mix to youre desired strentgh then drink and enjoy!



oh cute, but seriously a friend of ours makes a brew that is very similar to cruisers, he uses cordial instead of malt and follows the dextrose, yeast,stand and bottle technic and they arent bad at all, so son thought we would try cola concentrate, bourbon flavour etc, just wondered if anyone else had tried it.


----------



## dkaos (24/1/12)

Oh now I see what you mean. You want to make the bourbon etc from scratch. We don't talk about that here, but your local Country Brewer should be able to help. No affilliation blah blah.


----------



## Jace89 (24/1/12)

Some guys make a cider with apple/pear cordial around here. Maybe have a quick search and see the details on how they do that?
You could just swap out apple/pair cordial for the Cola flavored stuff then.
I wouldn't know what yeast to use with that...especially for a bourbon flavors
Maybe just ask your mate how he does it more thoroughly? Seems interesting to me

Another thing that just came to mind is I seen a product called "Oz Tops" they looked like you can make anything with them.


----------



## brettprevans (24/1/12)

Sounds like oz tops. Tanga makes oz tops. Find her profile and pm her.


----------



## manticle (24/1/12)

You make cider with juice rather than cordial. Pretty sure commercial cordial contains various things that are toxic to yeast or at least retard its functions (preservatives etc).


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

manticle said:


> You make cider with juice rather than cordial. Pretty sure commercial cordial contains various things that are toxic to yeast or at least retard its functions (preservatives etc).



our friend has found that if you get a cordial with high juice content no preservatives it works fine, he had a few explosions on the way but has it down pat now, our girls have put an order in for raspberry flavoured ones but son who must be obeyed  wants to try cola/bourbon flavour first, think i have created a monster.


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Sounds like oz tops. Tanga makes oz tops. Find her profile and pm her.



thanks


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

Jace said:


> Some guys make a cider with apple/pear cordial around here. Maybe have a quick search and see the details on how they do that?
> You could just swap out apple/pair cordial for the Cola flavored stuff then.
> I wouldn't know what yeast to use with that...especially for a bourbon flavors
> Maybe just ask your mate how he does it more thoroughly? Seems interesting to me
> ...



we have recipe for ones mate makes, so think we will tinker with it, will check out oz tops too thanks


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Oh now I see what you mean. You want to make the bourbon etc from scratch. We don't talk about that here, but your local Country Brewer should be able to help. No affilliation blah blah.



oh god no i dont want to distille bourbon too much like hard work, just want something fizzy alcoholic and cola and bourbon flavor


----------



## enuun (24/1/12)

well i guess since no one is taking the plunge here I go.

Kilo or 2 of dex or cane sugar
a wine yeast or *shudders* turbo yeast
some lemon juice (so that it smells less nasty)
ferment at a 18 to 20 degrees for about 7 days
chuck it into the fridge to slow down fermentation and let the yeast fall off
decant the milky liquid and add a splash of bourbon extract
Drop in some cola or use cordial and bob's your uncle

U can use any recipe for alcoholic lemonade with fewer lemons. The way I see it, the lemon's refreshing and will improve the taste of both the moonshine and the artificial flavours


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

enuun said:


> well i guess since no one is taking the plunge here I go.
> 
> Kilo or 2 of dex or cane sugar
> a wine yeast or *shudders* turbo yeast
> ...


 


thanks will give this recipe to son who must be obeyed, ps do you put any water in or is the lemon juice the liquid used to disolve the sugar


----------



## sim (24/1/12)

I would get some American oak in there somewhere.
also, someone was telling me that there's a few recipes floating around on the net for making cococola. I wouldn't guess coke would be too fermentation friendly, but maybe worth a sticky beak.


----------



## enuun (24/1/12)

definitely water


----------



## keezawitch (24/1/12)

sim said:


> I would get some American oak in there somewhere.
> also, someone was telling me that there's a few recipes floating around on the net for making cococola. I wouldn't guess coke would be too fermentation friendly, but maybe worth a sticky beak.



do you recon a couple of chips thrown in while fermenting


----------



## sim (24/1/12)

yep. 50g id say, if its just for a usual primary fermentation amount of time.


----------



## kelbygreen (24/1/12)

dont you have to watch out with using undistilled wash??? Never made a wash but I think you have to use a still or at least carbon dont you??? not to sure with using it with like cordial and stuff. Tanga has gone threw all that crap she would prob know and I dont think she is blind yet, If she is you wont get a reply lol


----------



## yum beer (24/1/12)

you used to be able to buy bourbon and cola kits and brew em up in the fv,

I made a batch once, was very strong, you needed to add about half a glass of real coke to it but it got you maggoted.
4 bottles at a mates birthday one night, told everyone the 'truth' and ended crawling in my front door....great night  

Dont know if you can still get it or not, havent seen it anywhere.


----------



## leiothrix (24/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> dont you have to watch out with using undistilled wash??? Never made a wash but I think you have to use a still or at least carbon dont you??? not to sure with using it with like cordial and stuff. Tanga has gone threw all that crap she would prob know and I dont think she is blind yet, If she is you wont get a reply lol



Why would you go blind? You drink undistilled and unfiltered beer don't you?

It might taste horrible, but that's not really the point.


----------



## keezawitch (25/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> dont you have to watch out with using undistilled wash??? Never made a wash but I think you have to use a still or at least carbon dont you??? not to sure with using it with like cordial and stuff. Tanga has gone threw all that crap she would prob know and I dont think she is blind yet, If she is you wont get a reply lol



how do i do a search for her please


----------



## keezawitch (25/1/12)

leiothrix said:


> Why would you go blind? You drink undistilled and unfiltered beer don't you?
> 
> It might taste horrible, but that's not really the point.



he is joking about the blind bit, at least i hope he is, yep could taste really bad but i will let let the "son who must be obeyed " taste it first as it is his idea


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/12)

keezawitch said:


> how do i do a search for her please


Advanced search
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p?showuser=8307


----------

